
Neuroscience for the People: Bring DIY Science to the World - karpathy
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mcb80x/neuroscience-for-the-people-bring-diy-science-to-t
======
rabino
I love this. We need less social apps and more DIY science kits. And the
greatest thing about this is the concept of buying a kit for someone that
really wants to experiment and learn but doesn't have the means to buy one.
And to be honest, a model where I could go and buy one for a specific user
instead of a global kickstarter campaign would work even better.

------
captainmojo
I've actually ordered and built a couple of these spikerboxes with my wife. In
addition to the experiments being incredibly entertaining, assembling the kit
was a fantastic intro to soldering and basic analog circuits.

------
imtu80
This might be little offtopic but there is another amazing KS project related
to Neuroscience. [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tanttle/emotiv-
insight-o...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tanttle/emotiv-insight-
optimize-your-brain-fitness-and-per)

------
kurige
How exactly _does_ a vodka bath affect an earthworm? Do I have to take the
class to find out?

